# Generic Photos wanted



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I'm trying to finish my website and what I'm missing is some images. My business is promotional products, so I'm not selling designs, I'm selling a service. So, it is not very important what artwork is in the photos, as long as they are tasteful, just that it shows the right technology.
Unfortunately, I don't have a good camera, so I've never taken photos of my own work.

What I'm looking for is photos of vinyl on tshirts, aprons, bags or other items. I'll be making these into one composition. I use the metallic and glow vinyl as well, so any finish is suitable.

Tshirts with silkscreening, vinyl, embroidery and full colour (like Solutions Opaque or another print&cut material) These will be made into a single composition as well.

If anyone could help me with all or some of these images, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you use any photo commercially you will need the photographers okay...or you can use at your own risk..


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I guess I was presuming anyone who responded to this would be providing their own photography and therefore by sharing would be granting permission.
I will have to remember to ask about image sources so I can decide if they are suitable for use.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

There are quite a few free stock photo houses as well, here is a link to one of many...
everystockphoto - searching free photos


----------



## kppyeung (Jan 3, 2009)

hi there,

may be you should try to rent photos in the internet.

try Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos and High Resolution Stock Photography: Download Free Stock Photos and Royalty Free Images.

they provide millions of photos for customers.

hope will help

yeung


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

What about some of your suppliers websites, usually they have pics/examples, etc... you may have to get permission from them first though.

Larry


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

That is a good idea but one I'd already thought of. My clothing suppliers have blank shirts. My vinyl suppliers have zoomed in shots of the art. Nothing that would show both the art and the garment.

I am thinking I will have to get a camera and do a photo shoot myself.


----------

